# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Night macro anyone?

## luenny

Hi,
Anybody went night macro shooting before? I'm thinking of doing one but I have no experience. Anybody wants to join me? Hopefully someone with more experience can guide.

----------


## benetay

Night macro can be real fun, minus the constant buzzing of mosquito. Get a good torchlight to guide you so you will not fall. I'll prefer company if possible at night as we might not know what or who might just come from the back. 

Have fun!

Cheers!

----------


## Merviso

Must remember to bring Talisman or Cross....  ::smt106:   ::smt107:  :p:  :n:

----------


## luenny

Yeah, I saw the same thread on clubsnap. So you in Benetay? Hmm ... wonder if I can get Chuan Yean to come along or not?

----------


## benetay

I'm sure ask him no problem! Problem is i'm quite busy at the moment since term just started!

If it's not too far away i don't mind, if not got to wait till term break in June.

Cheers!

----------


## David Moses Heng

I am not a photographer BUT can i come along please...

I can help by playing the role of a caddy boy. :Grin: 

Contact me. 92721147 if there is such a trip please.

Thanks

----------


## luenny

Sure, will need to wait until after CNY. I'm going back to Penang. After that will see how many people we can get. I think a small group would do nicely. I think I have 3 now.

----------


## trident

I am in  :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

> I am not a photographer BUT can i come along please...
> 
> *I can help by playing the role of a caddy boy*.
> 
> Contact me. 92721147 if there is such a trip please.
> 
> Thanks


Benny! You can bring your whole arsenal of lenses now  :Evil:

----------


## mervin

Lets me know when !

----------


## tcy81

where do you all planning to go ?
I maybe interested.  :Smile:

----------


## luenny

Ok, will keep you all in the loop. Currently still going around hunting for a torch light. Anybody got mosquito repellent?

----------


## Goondoo

> Ok, will keep you all in the loop. Currently still going around hunting for a torch light. Anybody got mosquito repellent?



Go buy from pharmacy la....  :Angel:  :Blah:  :Blah:

----------


## trident

Luenny,
Saw this guy selling high power LED torchlight, good enough?

http://www.naturepixels.org/phpBB3/v...hp?f=12&t=3493

----------


## Goondoo

> Luenny,
> Saw this guy selling high power LED torchlight, good enough?
> 
> http://www.naturepixels.org/phpBB3/v...hp?f=12&t=3493


Friend,
You can get one (not the same brand of course) for 20&#37; that price or even less.... but need to wait a while for the shipping. I do not remember if it is OK to release these websites here. PM me if you need one. 

I am currently waiting patiently for my first shipment, so I do not know how reliable they are yet. But they seems pretty popular in the Audiophiles communities. 

I ordered 50 LED key chains for US20+ including shipping  :Opps:  :Opps:

----------


## luenny

Hmm ... a bit ex for such a small torch. I saw similar one in KL too for about the same price. Anyway, I'll see what I can find in the stores first.

----------


## Goondoo

To think of it, I think I did see such website posted in AQ numerous times without problem. So here it is,

DealExtreme

I am considering their "UltraFire C3 Cree 1xAA 1x14500 Flashlight (with Holster)" but I am testing how my first shipment will be first.
They claimed free worldwide shipping (I think, at least they didn't charge me for it) so everyone can order it yourself as long as you have a PayPal Account.

PS: It's also my first time buying from them last night. I shall not bear any responsibilities for any dealings. Pay via Paypal if you are worried.

Correction: Richard, they do offer some small discounts for purchase of the same item (classified under Bulk Order or something I think) of more than three.

----------


## ranmasatome

Err... think i mentioned somewhere about shooting night macro eons ago...thought no one interested so never asked again. 

If you like spiders... at night is when you go hunt them down. You WILL need a bright light for focusing more than anything else.

besides spiders there are of course other stuff..i've been on almost 20 night shoots now and all got tons of stuff to shoot.. usually last us from 7 to about 2am... not cos we like to walk..but just cos there is so much to shoot. it is a real challenge getting the perfect picture at night.
will post some pictures once i get to my other computer.

would love to join you guys.

----------


## Goondoo

> Err... think i mentioned somewhere about shooting night macro eons ago...thought no one interested so never asked again. 
> 
> If you like spiders... at night is when you go hunt them down. You WILL need a bright light for focusing more than anything else.
> 
> besides spiders there are of course other stuff..i've been on almost 20 night shoots now and all got tons of stuff to shoot.. usually last us from 7 to about 2am... not cos we like to walk..but just cos there is so much to shoot. it is a real challenge getting the perfect picture at night.
> will post some pictures once i get to my other computer.
> 
> would love to join you guys.


Yup, my friends had posted pictures of snakes, big scorpions, giantic centipedes etc too  :Roll Eyes: . Many things you don't get to see often in the day.

----------


## luenny

I think ranma's got the point there. The real challenge is getting the picture right. Well, there's always a first time. Ranma, are you in Singapore?

----------


## ranmasatome

Yup. have been for the last 7mths. :Smile:  if not how to do night shoot?

----------


## Goondoo

> I think ranma's got the point there. The real challenge is getting the picture right. Well, there's always a first time. Ranma, are you in Singapore?


Wait till you try underwater photography....  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## luenny

Hmm ... maybe should use the big flashes that is meant for underwater photography to do night shoot.  :Grin:

----------


## luenny

Ok, I've decided to go for a nite shoot this Sat (21 Feb) at Venus trail. Those interested please sign your name here. We can meet at the carpark at around 7.30pm.

Those going, please bring torches (more than 1 if possible) and please wear shoes (not sandals or slippers). You can wear long pants if you want to.

1. Luenny
2. Trident
3. Luenny's friend
4.

----------


## trident

Please remember to bring torchlight, the more powerful the better.
Don't park in the carpark as it closes at 7.30pm, park by the roadside.
This is what I got last Sat night

----------


## acit

Nice pics!!!

Ha ha ha ... these type of shots are rated R(A) in Singapore right LOL


Cheers
Acit
Newbie

----------


## trident

> Nice pics!!!
> 
> Ha ha ha ... these type of shots are rated R(A) in Singapore right LOL
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Acit
> Newbie


I think all members are over 21, so should be ok,
anyway it was Valentine, so you got to excuse them  :Blah:

----------


## Goondoo

> Please remember to bring torchlight, the more powerful the better.
> Don't park in the carpark as it closes at 7.30pm, park by the roadside.
> This is what I got last Sat night


It's not really true you need the brightest light possible for night photography (if you are using it to shine on the subject). 
In fact, I would suggest diffusing it using tissues.  :Opps:

----------


## trident

Billy,
I am referring to the torchlight to search for subjects/moving around.

----------


## benetay

Nicely done! Too bad Venus is a little far for me to go. 

Cheers!

----------


## genes

I keep following this thread cause i was curious of what sort of creatures you guys will unearth for this night photography. SO...Where are all the pictures?!!! So much talk and only Richard posted a picture.  :Grin:

----------


## luenny

You don't get to see the pictures until you follow us for the shoot.  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Ok, just kidding. Here are mine.

Lichen huntsman spider


Huntsman spider with prey


Another huntsman spider


Singapore tarantula

----------


## genes

Wow, nice shots spiderman! I love the tarantula! Its the only spider that does not give me the creeps.  :Razz: 

Also, got to add...the exposure of your shots are kewl!

----------


## trident

I thought of using a single picture as a teaser, well...........
Spiderman's got his photos up
Here's another one of mine

----------


## luenny

Richard,
Nice lizard, but the yellow cast is really killing the colors. Is there something you can do to remove it?

----------


## trident

Luenny,
Yah lah the yellow cast a bit of a nuisance, should be able to remove by PS.

----------


## luenny

How about this?

----------


## trident

yes, nicely done  :Smile:

----------


## rwalker

Cute little lizard and the spiders photo are amazingly sharp. 
How many flash did you bring, Luenny?

Can't bring my self to shoot at night though, afraid of dark I guess  :Laughing:

----------


## genes

Richard, i think your flash is too hash for the night photos. Comparing to spiderman's, the colors of his pictures are more pleasing to the eyes.

----------


## luenny

I use 2 flash so I can reduce the output of each flash but the combine output is still bright enough. That cuts down on the harshness I guess.

Initially I also think that night time is scary until I went there. There was a time I was separated from the group and I realize I feel totally at home. Being alone in that dark place with the sound of the stream and frogs and nightjar doesn't bother me at all.

----------


## trident

> Richard, i think your flash is too hash for the night photos. Comparing to spiderman's, the colors of his pictures are more pleasing to the eyes.


Eugene,
I was shooting manual and flash at full blast, I guess that's why it's harsh.
First time doing night macro, not sure, next trip will try to dial the flash down a bit.

----------


## luenny

Richard, you using flash at manual mode? Or are you saying TTL mode but full flash??

----------


## genes

Spiderman, how do you shoot with 2 flashes? They are mounted onto a tripod? Won't you lose your subject when setting up/positioning your flashes for the shoot?

----------


## learner

How did you get those pictures, luenny? 

Are you in AF or MF mode?

----------


## luenny

Gene,
One flash mounted on flash bracket the other hand hold. I do lose some subjects (especially frogs) when setting up. But most stay still.

Learner,
For macro I usually shoot MF, even in the day. This is because the DOF is so thin it's so easy for the AF to focus wrongly.

----------

